# why did my power drill stop working?



## zem (Jan 6, 2010)

i have this black&decker lovely power drill ive had for years it worked flawlessly i just couldnt believe it wouldnt work one day, so i was usin it yesterday it was workin perfect as usual, i needed to change the head so i just used the key for that and replaced with a new head, targeted it to the spot i wana drill and pulled the trigger! it was "shshshshsh...." nothing! no power as if it was unplugged, i couldnt believe i thought the plug shouldve failed me not my lovely drill! tried it again and again played around with its on/off switch but it just wont work. 
i was wondering what could be causing this? i think it's something related to the power, i think if i could get the power to the drill motor it will work forever again, it's a pricey item i wont throw it away without at least tryin my best to fix it. 
anyone knows something about fixing a power drill? why would it stop working? i know that crappy cheapo drillswould have their motors fried with time but i dont think thats what happend with my black&decker, any help would be greatly appreciated, where should i start lookin? should i open it up and look inside already? i have never opened its casing yet, any ideas?? :confused2: thanks


----------



## JCChronic (Jan 6, 2010)

the first thing I would check would be the direction switch, clock-wise counter clock wise switch, if it's not fully seated in one or the other direction it won't work.  If it was fried you should have smelled that electrical overload smell. (you'd know it if it happened) otherwise your out of my league on solutions. good luck


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Jan 6, 2010)

Zem, Look at the cord , try pushing or moving the cord from side to side where it enters the drill. I've had a few that I had to take the cover off the handle grip and remove 5-8" of cord and reconnect. They get a lot of stress pressure there, could be a broken wire. Most of the time when that happens though you get some "shorting" out of the cord. Power goes off and on. I agree if it was the motor you should smell something. Could be a problem at the plug end as well. Good tools are like a comfy pair of shoes, just don't want to get rid of them. 

Most drills will have a few screws on the grip, removing those will let you see where the cord connects to the drill.

Unplug before opening of course, lol


----------



## leafminer (Jan 6, 2010)

Power cable to the drill broken, probably where it enters the drill or at the plug... or the push switch in the drill has failed.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 6, 2010)

Problem #1: Black and decker.

Solution #1: Recycle and prchase a nice, well made drill.

Perhaps a cordless? I use Rigid impacts for work, never had a problem.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 6, 2010)

According to the local Black & Decker/Dewalt factory service center, most Black and Decker tools today are nearly non-serviceable because the parts aren't available any more. Further, they are now considered hobby versions of the DEWALT line since DEWALT bought them out.  

It isn't right but I have several old contractor grade B & D tool that I only need simple parts for  like switches but they aren't available so the tools are worthless.  Usually when they parts are available, I can buy new Dewalt tools to replace them cheaper than repairing the old B& D tools.  However, most of them are my Dad's tools that I inherited so I usually try to repair them if I can.

If it don't work now, you have nothing to loose by opening it up.  Just be careful like you always are around electricity if you plug it in while it is opened up.

Good luck and great smoking.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 6, 2010)

Try7 cleaning the contacts in the switch, check for loose wires. (do this unplugged)...Also check the brushes and make sure nothing is in between them and the windings All it takes is a lil bit of metal to short it out. Or you brushes are worn out. Check the commutator (spelling)  make sure all wire connections are good.

If your looking for a really damn good drill/screw gun..I use a Bosch Impactor...for 12 volts it has some balls


----------



## zem (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks for the replies, i hope it's the power cable but i doubt cuz i tried movin it around it didnt work, i was too busy to open it up, i'll do that tomorrow  i dunno why some say B&D is not good, this drill has worked for many many years, i have a jigsaw B&D too it's awesome, it's good quality, i abuse these things. i don't like the cordless things with batteries that die and i'm indoors why get a cordless i dont see the point. i'll try to fix it tomorrow, cheers


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 7, 2010)

cordless rigid drills are not that great, triggers crap out religiously. milwaukee 18v lithium is where its at.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds like the brushes to me.

eace:


----------



## the chef (Jan 7, 2010)

Uh huh....check your warrantee i bet it's expired.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 7, 2010)

I've had all sorts of drills over the years and frankly, B&D are Mickey Mouse compared with say a Wolf or Stanley Bridges. I even imported my Brit drills though they are 240V and I use them with a 500W step-up transformer. The Wolf drill has such torque that it can break your wrist if it hangs, whereas my B&D of the same power rating will just start to smoke.
The B&D push-switches are so crummy it's amazing they work at all.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 7, 2010)

why did my power drill stop working?

IT'S TIRED


----------



## devilfrog (Jan 7, 2010)

Question; were you using the drill at anything less than full trigger for a extended period of time? That burns them up. My buddy was making homemade hash tumblers like the pollinator dry drum set up, and he was using a drill to turn the drum real slow, he kept blowing thru drills because holding the trigger so it spins slowly was burning them up, then he switched to bbq grill rottissory motors.


----------



## zem (Jan 8, 2010)

well i hope its something replacable cuz it worked for so may years i forgot how many maybe 10 or so years and believe me i abuse it, i build everything in my rooms from trays to shelves rails cabins etc... it was never cleaned wasnt put in its box and it worked for this long. i'm satisfied from it already and i dont need anything more powerful. i had so many issues today that i just left it laying on the shelf didnt touch it i have a spare cheapo drill that might break anytime, that one has a bad cable i have to move it righ and left to make it work  well at least i can drill with it for now. i'll let you know what happend when i get some time hopefully tomorrow 
cheers everyone!


----------



## JCChronic (Jan 8, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> well i hope its something replacable cuz it worked for so may years i forgot how many maybe 10 or so years and believe me i abuse it, i build everything in my rooms from trays to shelves rails cabins etc... it was never cleaned wasnt put in its box and it worked for this long. i'm satisfied from it already and i dont need anything more powerful.


 

Sounds like you just answered your very own question. Time to pony up for a new one


----------

